# what do u think of the gold coast



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

some people think its tacky some people think its great good surf great scrapers whats your vew on the gold coast a


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

*ill start*

i think its the best city in australia couldent think of a better place to live 
great surf new scrapers every day what more could you want


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

A beach which was kind of destroyed by the skyscrapers a few meters away. Oh and congratulations on building the world's largest apartment


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

When I think of the Gold Coast I think of the Gold Coast neighborhood in Chicago.....When I think of the Austrlia one I really know next to nothing about it. What is it the most comperable to in the U.S. would one say?

I tend to think of it as Ft.Lauderdale in Florida only with some high resident scrapers and more surf.


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

All i know about GC is, it has nice beach and skyline and has the highest residential building (Q1). It's close to brisbane and it's in Australia. That's about it.


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

Goku said:


> All i know about GC is, it has nice beach and skyline and has the highest residential building (Q1). It's close to brisbane and it's in Australia. That's about it.


You know everything that you need to know about GC!!


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Its a city, that is not very well known.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

nomarandlee said:


> When I think of the Gold Coast I think of the Gold Coast neighborhood in Chicago.....When I think of the Austrlia one I really know next to nothing about it. What is it the most comperable to in the U.S. would one say?
> 
> I tend to think of it as Ft.Lauderdale in Florida only with some high resident scrapers and more surf.


It's a cross between Manhatten, Miami and Las Vegas.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

These r just off Google, so not great.


























































The WORLD HERITAGE LISTED Springbrook National Park
























DREAMWORLD
















INDY!!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It's nice but it's too touristic.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

^That's just along the Strip(Surfers Paradise). Residents are generally out further west in the Gold Coast's sprawling suburbs. Gold Coast residents tend to go to the southern beaches rather than Surfers Paradise. Beaches like Burleigh, Currumbin or Greenmount are all great. But yes, the city is very different from a tourist's perspective to a resident's perspective.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

nothing of interest, in my opinion


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Pictures are nice but as far as I have been in those beach towns in Europe, they are not that interesting. Gold Coast has better quality skyline and skyscrapers than many others (Benidorm comes to my mind as bad example).
If I would visit Austrialia (would be happy), I would prefer to see lots of other things - Tasmania, Sydney and Melbourne, Cacadou park, any other wilderness.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Certainly the benidorm of oceania, it wouldnt be on my list of places to see if i went to Australia.


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah surfers is our tourist strip southport is our cbd


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Surfing Aussies, the best


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2005)

I stayed at Burleigh Heights a couple of years ago. Had an impressive view from the balcony of the coast and of course the beach, just across the road from the apt. From a tourist's point of view, the Gold Coast is awesome. Great national parks, good shopping/food/nightlife, nice big waves, great golf courses and the weather was just perfect. The people were open minded and friendly as well. I guess the only downer was having to drive on the "wrong side" of the road. But hey, it's down under...


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

looks like Florida but with taller buildings.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Must be great place to live.....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like many other beach resorts in the world.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

You're a real piece of work VanSeaPor, you like to insult other cities but when people tell you yours isn't the bee's knees you don't like it so much.

And by fool I was referring to your massive red oversized signature, and i stand by it... you are a fool. I suggest you should be banned for inflamming religous+racial tension and hatred.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

never heard of it.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

VanSeaPor said:


> This guy doesn't know the meaning of "spoiled". Most people would actually think that skyline is a great addition to the setting.


Well, same for Gold Coast.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Locke said:


> You're a real piece of work VanSeaPor, you like to insult other cities but when people tell you yours isn't the bee's knees you don't like it so much.
> 
> And by fool I was referring to your massive red oversized signature, and i stand by it... you are a fool. I suggest you should be banned for inflamming religous+racial tension and hatred.


My big red sig _suggesting_ that an alternative to the two big parties is the Libertarian Party? You must be a dictator if you loathe all the third parties who want their voices heard.

Racial and religious tension and hatred? Because an Egyptian newspaper published those cartoons a few months ago with NO response, and now Denmark published them and all the riots start all of a sudden?

And my city isn't perfect, we have alot of traffic and the way the city's laid out (you have to drive nearly 40 miles to get from Tacoma to Everett) isn't ideal, and we have little public transportation. You are an idiot to assume that I think my city is above all others in all ways. Every city, including Seattle, has their low points.

This thread is called "wat do u think of the gold coast". I was giving my opinion of it, and you had to flame me for not liking it. Perhaps you could stop being a dictator and learn the meaning of "opinions"; none is right or wrong, just different; learn to accept that.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't care if you like the Gold Coast or not, your choice, and really who cares. 

But I do take offence to your arrogant signature. Your big red supersized letters and accompanying avatar are provocative and insensitive in a time of much global tension, they serve only to further heighten middle eastern-western tensions. It's also ironic that your signature goes on about 'supporting free speech' yet you are so keen to ban people? I think someone is just a touch hypocritical aren't they? BTW, you calling me an 'idiot', by your own standards you should ban yourself.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I think its brilliant. They havnt spoiled anything really. The beaches arnt even that good IMO, but there enhanced by the atmosphere that is created by a strip of Skyscrapers. 

I mean, I wouldnt want highrises on Greek beaches, but they seem to suit GC.


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

VanSeaPor said:


> This thread is called "wat do u think of the gold coast". I was giving my opinion of it, and you had to flame me for not liking it. Perhaps you could stop being a dictator and learn the meaning of "opinions"; none is right or wrong, just different; learn to accept that.


No, what you did is as follows:

Gave your opinion
Repeated your opinion
Repeated your opinion in different words
<Here someone argued against your repetition>
U said "THEY SHOULD BE BANNED"


And you're saying that he's a dictator. You won't even let people discuss your opinion and establish a reason as to why you feel like that.
_:cough:_*HYPOCRITE*_:/cough:_


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Toadman said:


> No, what you did is as follows:
> 
> Gave your opinion
> Repeated your opinion
> ...


Do you know what you're talking about? I gave an honest opinion about why I dislike the gold coast, and said that I am a fool for it (flaming-which is against the rules), deliberately to get me pissed off because he likes the GC, then afterwards he started flaming me because of my sig.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

VanSeaPor said:


> A once-was nice beach ruined completely due to those hideous new apartments right next to it. I would only live in the suburbs if I lived there.


Given that this is a forum about skyscrapers, urban places and cities your comment is really not valid - though understandable. Personally I love the skscrapers along the coast and the fact is they arn't as bad as they may look from the other side of the Pacific. GC is a city of half a million people and therefor it has a skyline - and an impressive one at that. 

Strange thing is GC is becoming known more for its skyline than for its golden strip of sand.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, I was mainly commenting on this picture.










Maybe it doesn't actually look as bad as this, but we'll see.


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

When did VanSeaPor last visit the Gold Coast?

That Harobour Bridge, Opera House and all those skyscrapers in Sydney have just ruined that beautiful harbour. Not!


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

That is because they're not as closely packed together as the ones in Sydney.

*EDIT* If you can't accept that I don't like the Gold Coast you are dumb.


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, I'm probably dumb, just wanted to know really when you were last there thats all.


----------



## architect_girl (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know why Australian cities always have this "je ne sais quoi" that make them look like copycats of American cities.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Is Melbourne warmer than Sydney in the winter months? If so, what's Melbourne's typical temperature in July and August?


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

the gold coasts beach front is not all highrises


----------



## Orfeo (Oct 26, 2003)

If you don't like skyscrapers arround beaches, there are plently of places on the GC which fulfil this...



















Truthfully though, I don't think they really damage the beach much if at all.


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

^^^ Great pictures of the Gold Coast. So how have Gold Coast's massively long skyline ruined those beautiful beaches? They only overshadow in the very late afternoon anyway! Remember Australia is a massive country surrounded by water all the way. It is just one city in South East Queensland 45 minutes below Brisbane. Queensland has thousands and thousand of Kilometers of beautiful, tropical untouched beaches and anyway I LOVE THE GOLD COAST



architect_girl said:


> I don't know why Australian cities always have this "je ne sais quoi" that make them look like copycats of American cities.


That is pretty ignorant! You could say that about Canada, New Zealand and many other western countries dude! I doubt Melbourne or Sydney are anything like American cities! If fact Melbourne and Sydney are very different from each other, the only thing that is like America are probably our sprawling suburbs but that is because of the automobile, Come to Australia and I'm sure you will change your opinion. We are a WESTERN COUNTRY don't forget.


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

LLoydGeorge said:


> Is Melbourne warmer than Sydney in the winter months? If so, what's Melbourne's typical temperature in July and August?


Don't know the average but Melbourne is generally a lot cooler but sometimes our bizzare temperatures can one day go from the coolest to the hottest in the country in the summer months. One year not long ago it got to about 40 degrees celcius and two days later the state ended up with snow and that was around Christmas (Our Summer) We are not suppose to have white christmas's

In winter it can get very very cold. It has snowed in the suburbs many times before when we get those freaky cold snaps that blow up from Antarctica. There are plenty of snow resorts that are only a day trip away up into the ranges from Melbourne itself. Last winter it snowed on our beaches


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Melbourne is generally cooler than Sydney throughout the year as we are located further south and face south, that is we face the Southern Ocean, and the only thing between Melbourne and Antartica is Tasmania. 

Summer Averages the same in both Melbourne and Sydney, 26C.

Winter is much different with Sydney seeing sunny days and mild temps of 18C-21C.

Melbourne on the other hand is cold, with generally cloudy weather and showers temps between 13C-16C. Snow falls very rarely in the City Centre, but is common on the nearby hills. Snow on the beaches is a 1 in 100 year event, hence is very very rare.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

architect_girl said:


> I don't know why Australian cities always have this "je ne sais quoi" that make them look like copycats of American cities.


I'm happy to see stupid idiotic people like you have been banned! It's a shame that most of the women that come on SSC are horrible. I wonder why there's such a trend. :bash:

EDIT: And I agree with Wilko. The same came can be said about Canada, NZ, and many other Western nations. The truth of the matter is though that all these places have features that distinguish themselves greatly from each other. With such an ignorant and moronic attitude, I'm not surprised you can't see that.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Orfeo said:


> If you don't like skyscrapers arround beaches, there are plently of places on the GC which fulfil this...


Orfeo, they're awesome pictures!! My image of the Gold Coast has shifted from a neutral one, to one of respect! It looks so beautiful, and the beaches look huge and awesome! This is a side that several people who have been dissing the Gold Coast have clearly not seen. I reccomend they look at those pictures before commenting.


----------

